# clear casting resin



## danny p (Feb 4, 2011)

Im new to soaping but mixing , pouring,and unmolding has been going on for a while. These are made with different crystals, metals,and clear casting resin which onece cured is molecularly a clear carbon crystal. I thought id share some of my wierd art.


















Heres a few pendants









And heres something different




And one more pyramid


----------



## MsDee (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW!! WOW!! Absolutely Beautiful  Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## cwarren (Feb 5, 2011)

Every Nice.. yes, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cool!  My 8 yo was looking over my  shoulder...WOW MOM, those are cool!  I wish you could make that!!!


----------



## Sibi (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW!!  Beautiful!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you sell your pyramids?  I have a friend who collects pyramids made of all kinds of different materials.  One of these would look great in her collection.  I especially like the ones with the copper spirals.  Nice work.  There is a soaper on the forum who does MP soaps that look like stones, this reminds me of them. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... ht=#177986


----------



## krissy (Feb 6, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## danny p (Feb 6, 2011)

I do sell them in a couple of crystal/metaphysics stores here in Tampa. You can pm me if your friends interested. I'm also fond of spirals. I wrap them all by hand. I'm glad you all liked them.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Feb 10, 2011)

How cool!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 12, 2011)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 12, 2011)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Dixie (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## carebear (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow


----------



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

So cool!


----------



## danny p (Jun 4, 2012)

What language is that


----------

